# Kevin McHale Back as Coach Next Season



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Houston Rockets coach Kevin McHale will return to the team next season, sources confirmed to ESPN.com.
> 
> The news was first reported by the Houston Chronicle.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/1...-season-coach-houston-rockets-sources-confirm

Thoughts @OneBadLT123? @hroz? @Pimped Out? @Cornholio? @Dean the Master? @Spaceman Spiff?


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

:nonono:


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I strongly agree with the decision to retain him as coach.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

BlakeJesus said:


> I strongly agree with the decision to retain him as coach.


Me too. Add a couple of halfway decent defenders and this team has a chance to be special. Don't sleep on that Portland team that just beat them. They are a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I don't know what to think still. Right now my mind is still trying to switch from WTF mode to off season mode.

With that, we SERIOUSLY need somebody (assistant or otherwise) who can place in some kind of consistent defensive culture. Also, our late game offense is atrocious, as this series has shown that. Time and time again we had 10+ point leads in the 4th quarter evaporate when we were in firm control of the game.

*In those 6 games, we had 10+ point leads in the 4th quarter 18 times! Portland? ONCE*


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

awful decision


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Troy Daniels was a brilliant move. Going back to Asik in the starting lineup after the team sabotaged that lineup early in the season was brilliant. It's not McHale's fault James Harden is a fraud.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Adam said:


> Troy Daniels was a brilliant move. Going back to Asik in the starting lineup after the team sabotaged that lineup early in the season was brilliant. It's not McHale's fault James Harden is a fraud.


i think it's unlikely those were mchale moves. which is also probably why he's still the coach


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Need to convince Harden to stop playing like a selfish bonehead.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Not okay with this...............
Really not okay with this.

Tbh I am not sure I like any of our players at the moment. My favourite players in the NBA are all on other teams (Curry Davis) 
Dwight seems to be refusing to play pick and roll.
Harden seems to just be sulking about something right through the Blazers series.

Blazers skill level wise should never have been anywhere close to the Rockets. 
After watching the Spurs destroy the Blazers with a heavy dose of pick and roll, I just want a coach who has the strength of personality to force Dwight and Harden to run pick and rolls. I don't see McHale doing that. 

I would also like some wing defence.


----------

